# pain during bowel movement?



## Ashley2189

Has anyone experienced lower abdominal pain while having a bowel movement? I noticed this yesterday and it was so strange. I do not strain while having a movement, yet every time I would bear down I got this almost stabbing like pain in my lower abdomen. Not severe, just surprising and enough to make me slightly gasp (at least the first time). Kinda made me scared to finish up my business! :shrug:


----------



## gempuppie

I've had this too, don't know what it is but would like to find out as well.


----------



## gypsymom

I've had it too, I'm not sure, but I'm fairly certain it's just our already stressed out and stretched out abdominal muscles protesting from use. I get the same feeling when I move the wrong way now that everything is starting to get cramped in together and stretched out.


----------



## amy_1234

I have really suffered with my bowel movents since becoming pregnant, I have had a lot of pain with them it's just awfull the only thing you can do is keep yourself topped up with fibre so your stools are soft that's what is probebly causing the pains, my stools have been like rocks lately so painful sorry TMI xxx


----------



## Ashley2189

amy - so sorry you're having so much trouble! don't forget PLENTY of fluids will help in addition to the fiber. for me, it's definitely not from hard stool, I have regular bm's (once a day) and my prenatal vitamin has a stool softener. as i said, i do not strain when passing stool, it just seems to cause pain in my abdomen! Not every time, either.

gypsy - i suppose that could be right. would make sense as i've never had a pain like this before. i also have pain if i move a certain way or if i try to use only my abdominal muscles to get out of bed like i used to. 

thanks ladies!


----------



## mummySS

I get the same, and I just put it down to abdominal muscles / uterus stretching. I know what you mean, it sort of puts me off wanting to start my business let alone finishing it!


----------



## amy_1234

Ashley 2189- can I ask what prenatal you take? I am taking pregnecare at the moment but if I could take one that is going to help with my BM'S I am more than willing to give them a try I am also going to stock up on my prunes tommorow, I have also got a tear down there which isn't healing because I have the sane problem everytime I go to the toilet I really dont want to go to the doctors but if it doesn't get better soon I am going to have to go!


----------



## Ashley2189

It's called CitraNatal harmony. I'm very lucky to have it, it's a prescription vitamin that costs about $70/month, but with my military insurance I get it for $9. I'm not sure if it would be available where you live. Here's a link to their site anyway.

https://www.citranatal.com/Product/CitraNatal-Harmony.aspx

If you are severely constipated, you may want to consider an enema. I know it's really gross to think about, but it will help SO much to just clear everything out and start fresh iykwim.


----------



## amy_1234

Oh yeah I used to have colonic hydrotherapy quite often before I was pregnant but I didn't realise you could have it whilst pregnant. It did used to help me but it's not the going that's the problem it's how hard the stools are to pass sorry for the TMI but my stools are so huge I have teared my bum I am literally screaming with the pain when I have to go x


----------



## caarmywife

Ashley2189 said:


> It's called CitraNatal harmony. I'm very lucky to have it, it's a prescription vitamin that costs about $70/month, but with my military insurance I get it for $9. I'm not sure if it would be available where you live. Here's a link to their site anyway.
> 
> https://www.citranatal.com/Product/CitraNatal-Harmony.aspx
> 
> If you are severely constipated, you may want to consider an enema. I know it's really gross to think about, but it will help SO much to just clear everything out and start fresh iykwim.

Hmm I am using this too and I have Tricare- and they are charging me the ful $72- I am gonna have to make some calls :wacko:


----------



## Ashley2189

caarmywife said:


> Ashley2189 said:
> 
> 
> It's called CitraNatal harmony. I'm very lucky to have it, it's a prescription vitamin that costs about $70/month, but with my military insurance I get it for $9. I'm not sure if it would be available where you live. Here's a link to their site anyway.
> 
> https://www.citranatal.com/Product/CitraNatal-Harmony.aspx
> 
> If you are severely constipated, you may want to consider an enema. I know it's really gross to think about, but it will help SO much to just clear everything out and start fresh iykwim.
> 
> Hmm I am using this too and I have Tricare- and they are charging me the ful $72- I am gonna have to make some calls :wacko:Click to expand...

ooh, DEF get that checked out! I have tricare prime if that makes any difference, i always pay $3 for generics and $9 for name brands!


----------



## Ashley2189

amy_1234 said:


> Oh yeah I used to have colonic hydrotherapy quite often before I was pregnant but I didn't realise you could have it whilst pregnant. It did used to help me but it's not the going that's the problem it's how hard the stools are to pass sorry for the TMI but my stools are so huge I have teared my bum I am literally screaming with the pain when I have to go x

i see what youre saying. i've actually experienced that too, really bad! WAAAAAY too much info here but once i was SO constipated, I think my stool become impacted. when i was attempting a bm the stool was so large and hard it actually got STUCK halfway out! i sat on the toilet for at least 2 hours crying and yelling trying to pass the damn thing. i ripped, and it took months for it to fully heal because it kept reopening. so believe me, i know what you're going through! stool softeners ARE allowed during pregnancy, so you might want to look into that. i would definitely contact a doctor though, and see what they recommend for you. i really hope you start to feel better. :hugs:


----------

